# Postbank Online Banking



## Crunchie (31 Mar 2009)

Is anyone else having difficulty logging on to Postbank Online Banking lately? I'm getting the message:
"T249002: Transaction has failed. Please call the contact centre on 1890 30 30 40.
We apologise for any inconvenience. Please try again later or call the Contact Centre on LoCall 1890 30 30 40, quoting error code T249002. Thanks for your patience."
The call centre say it's a timeout error and they've had a few calls this evening but I've been experiencing it on and off for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Tinker Bell (1 Apr 2009)

On yesterday and no probs. But you've got to be on your toes or it's back to the start again. This is an anti fraud mechanism. Just tried it again now and it seems to be OK.


----------



## Crunchie (1 Apr 2009)

Thanks Tinker Bell. They called me back and told me it was an IT issue they were having but it's been rectified.


----------



## bond-007 (1 Apr 2009)

They are having issues where transactions are not being updated in realtime.


----------

